# Star Trek 2



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

All right all you Star Trek fans out there. The latest news is that the script for Trek 2 is to come out this month Dec. 2010. Filming is suppose to start next year 2011. Release date to theaters is rumored to be June 2012.
Khan will not be the subject of this second film. Instead is it suppose to be one of the following characters.

Harry Mudd
Trelane
Gary Mitchell
The Talosians
The Horta

Some Of you die hard Trek fans will know most if not all of these characters.
Last word was they are hoping JJ Abrams will direct. But he is still a hold out. We shall see.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info.

Those movies won't be any good until they bring the Doomsday Machine back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Harry Mudd would be fun...but it'll be tough finding another one of him...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Those movies won't be any good until they bring the Doomsday Machine back.


......trying to remember where I read the Doomsday Machine was a weapon designed to destroy the Borg.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> ......trying to remember where I read the Doomsday Machine was a weapon designed to destroy the Borg.


Or the Wayback Machine with Rocky & Bullwinkle...


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> ......trying to remember where I read the Doomsday Machine was a weapon designed to destroy the Borg.


It was a Peter David Star Trek novel. Can't remember the name....


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> ......trying to remember where I read the Doomsday Machine was a weapon designed to destroy the Borg.





YtseJammer1977 said:


> It was a Peter David Star Trek novel. Can't remember the name....


From what little research I did I found this http://www.amazon.com/Vendetta-Giant-Novel-Star-Generation/dp/0671741454

Looks like ST:TNG Vendetta.

I have read a few of Peter David's work. Not a bad writer at all. I probably have an ST book in the basement written by him somewhere. But now someones going to think we are all true geeks for even caring! Lol

I am a total ST:TNG fan but I really like TOS and the Star Trek movie. I would definetly take another ST movie.


----------



## duck0872 (Jan 7, 2011)

hopefully they'll dial down the lens flare this time


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Doomsday machine was my favorite of all the episodes. Lots they could do with another one of those, especially with current SPX.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Cameo appearances by the Tribbles could cause no little amount of trouble.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling In Star Trek: Enterprise, the Tribbles were fed to Dr. Phlox's critters, that wasn't any trouble at all.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

smiddy said:


> !rolling In Star Trek: Enterprise, the Tribbles were fed to Dr. Phlox's critters, that wasn't any trouble at all.


Didn't you mean "that wasn't any tribble at all "? :grin:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Didn't you mean "that wasn't any tribble at all "? :grin:


But of course, that's a much better line.


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

Wait, a whole movie on the Horta??


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

webby_s said:


> From what little research I did I found this http://www.amazon.com/Vendetta-Giant-Novel-Star-Generation/dp/0671741454
> 
> Looks like ST:TNG Vendetta.
> 
> ...


Peter David is pretty good. But when I started reading Q Squared, I was thinking he was drunk when writing it....Picard is Number One?! Jack Crusher is captain?! Fun book though, Trelane and Q made things interesting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My favorite Trek author by far is Dave Galanter. His books "really get it."


----------

